# Italeri V-22 Osprey Complete



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the Italeri V-22 Osprey I just finished today after a 3 month build. It was quite a bit more work then I thought it was going to be. It is a birthday present for my younger son in Tampa who lives near McDill AFB and saw two of them flying over his house a few months back. He thought they were cool, and they are, and so I offered to build him this for his birthday. I am however 2 months late for his birthday as I also needed to get a half dozen replacement parts from Italy to finish it. It was also the first plane I have built in 6+ years and also the first plane I have done panel line preshading on. So while it is hardly perfect it is fairly good and I know he will enjoy displaying it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice. Not the easiest kit to build either.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Impressive build. Your Son will love it!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

That looks good, man! I bet he loves it


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks good!


----------

